

Slackmail – An email to Slack proxy - rjpower9000
http://rjp.io/index.php/2015/08/20/slackmail/

======
ejcx
Well that's very nice of Python to have an SMTP server module.

I did a very similar thing in the past that was an email-sms proxy with the
email end being a Postfix email server. It was incredibly painful configuring
postfix to pipe emails directly into a Go program I had written. All the docs
were close but none got me all the way there. Neat to see how much easier it
could have been.

~~~
rjpower9000
It is indeed!

I decided to try it out the idea after seeing that the Python standard library
had the SMTP support builtin. Without that I probably would have punted and
just written a webhook. (Or _gasp_, used regular email -- but even that
requires configuring some sort of server on the build machine).

------
charlietran
Slack does this natively now for paid accounts:
[http://slackhq.com/post/126629257535/email](http://slackhq.com/post/126629257535/email)

------
getdavidhiggins
Now to get a Slack account. How much do they cost a month?

~~~
mtmail
For most small use cases $0/month
[https://slack.com/pricing](https://slack.com/pricing)

